# The Pickleman's House



## Rubex (Aug 16, 2015)

I decided to head into Norfolk for a couple of explores. If I'd have planned better I could have invited some local explorers along. But alas it was me, myself, and I in my very uneconomical Lexus singing along to Kisstory! 

My first stop was this place, and after looking at Mikeymutt and UrbanX's reports, I wasn't quite expecting this level of decay. In only the past year the place has been boarded tighter (but of course I wouldn't be an explorer if I couldn't find a way in!) and has had a significant amount of items taken from it. There has also been a fire which has destroyed the living room, the landing and one of the upstairs bedrooms - yes I did go up and yes I know it was stupid!

Upon walking onto the property, I spotted the first few cars remaining there, which made me very excited to get back outside and photograph them after I explored the house - I figured it best to get the house first just incase I got caught!

Anyway, on with the photos:

































Does anyone know if these pickles would still be edible? 





































At first I thought that this was the only car to be seen:





Then I realised aswell as there being one directly next to it completely over grown, there were another two near the outside shed:









and to top off it all off, I found this Wolseley 4/50 (or 6/80), which could have cost around £904 when it first came out in 1948:

















Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## krela (Aug 16, 2015)

The pickles probably wouldn't kill you, but they probably wouldn't taste very nice either!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 16, 2015)

Looking at previous reports about this house it has deteriorated even more. Still one or two noteworthy items. Nice report.


----------



## LadyPandora (Aug 16, 2015)

You definitely made the most of what was here.
Great report


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 16, 2015)

Well done rubex for getting in.i wondered if you would.such a shame that it had a fire in here.this place was mint at one point.hope the pins I gave you helped.great set and thanks for sharing


----------



## caradon (Aug 16, 2015)

I think the pickles would be fine to eat


----------



## smiler (Aug 16, 2015)

Pykies, Pyros and Maggie's, The cockroaches of our world, sod em all, Nicely Done Rubex, Thanks


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 16, 2015)

I would have loved to have seen this place


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 17, 2015)

Still a little treasure trove.Great shots and thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 17, 2015)

Nice one! Blimey it has really deteriorated! I bet the power isn't on anymore? 
Lol it used to be filled with sewing machines and called the "Sewing Machine House" then they all got nicked. When I went it was full of TV's, so I called it "The TV House", but now they've gone too by the looks of it! There usedto be framed pictures everywhere too  

Ace report, fantastic photos still tho!


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 17, 2015)

Sad to see what has happened to this house but an excellent report again.


----------



## Rubex (Aug 17, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> Well done rubex for getting in.i wondered if you would.such a shame that it had a fire in here.this place was mint at one point.hope the pins I gave you helped.great set and thanks for sharing



The pins you gave me got me there lol I got in fine, but got some funny looks from the locals! I must have looked out of place :laugh:



smiler said:


> Pykies, Pyros and Maggie's, The cockroaches of our world, sod em all, Nicely Done Rubex, Thanks



I couldn't have said it better myself! You're always spot on! Thanks 



UrbanX said:


> Nice one! Blimey it has really deteriorated! I bet the power isn't on anymore?
> Lol it used to be filled with sewing machines and called the "Sewing Machine House" then they all got nicked. When I went it was full of TV's, so I called it "The TV House", but now they've gone too by the looks of it! There usedto be framed pictures everywhere too
> 
> Ace report, fantastic photos still tho!



I didn't fancy trying the switches lol it really is a shame! When I looked at your report I couldn't believe how bad it has become now - at first I thought I was at different explore altogether. 

I didn't see anything sewing related, and I only saw one TV! As for pictures, I noticed lots of frames and they did look like the pictures had been removed - it's quite sad really. 

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## SlimJim (Aug 17, 2015)

Pity about the fire and all the stuff getting nicked  You sure you didn't try the pickled onions?


----------



## Rubex (Aug 17, 2015)

SlimJim said:


> Pity about the fire and all the stuff getting nicked  You sure you didn't try the pickled onions?



Yeah it is a shame SlimJim  I thought I'd give the pickled onions a miss this time :laugh:


----------



## Potter (Aug 19, 2015)

So who's up for trying the pickled onions?


----------



## Lavino (Aug 20, 2015)

Very nice I like this a lot


----------



## Doodle (Aug 27, 2015)

Nicely done  It's a shame it's been even more destroyed since I went in December last year but it's to be expected. The upstairs bedroom had already been destroyed then and the front room had some fire damage but was OK. Had to climb in through the dodgy kitchen roof when I went which was fun lol! Oh and the locals look at everyone funny, I'm technically not a local any more though so I guess I deserve it.


----------



## Bones out (Aug 27, 2015)

smiler said:


> Pykies, Pyros and Maggie's, The cockroaches of our world, sod em all, Nicely Done Rubex, Thanks



Tiss true, was a fantastic bumble this one! I wonder what auction site the sewing machines ended up on?


----------



## darbians (Sep 27, 2015)

It seems like another place now. The TVs were not even inside originally, I certainly never saw any.


----------

